# A Blessing



## SBWHART (Mar 11, 2010)

Our daughter Kirstin gave birth to our first grandchild this morning at 5:40 a healthy boy 8lb 1 oz Joshua

Happy and relieved grandparents

Dot and Stew


----------



## tel (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations to all involved and welcome to the world of Grandpersonhood Stew. I 'ave accumulated five of 'em, and I am reliably informed that the tally will rise before year's end.


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats Stew...

Hope you enjoy your new bundle of joy..


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations!
We got our first last September.
It's a wonderful phase of life...for all of us.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratualtions Stew, 
We are expecting our first grandchild the first part of July. Glad to know your dau and grandson are doing well.

Bill


----------



## GOOFY063 (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations Stew, woohoo1 grandpawing is a wonderful thing i got 2 girls 4 and 9 Thm: Thm: Thm:


----------



## cfellows (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations, Stew. Lots of good times to look forward to!

Chuck


----------



## BigBore (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the MOST rewarding hobby group of all..."Model Engineering Gramps" I'm still beaming with pride from my latest (#8) that arrived last month. He has already had a tour of my shop. My avatar shows how fascinated he was with the big event. :

Show us a picture of the little "Chunky Monkey" You know how we like our pictures.

Congratulations! The future is looking bright!

Ed


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations Stew.

Ours is a teenager, so hopefully, there will not be any grandchildren soon. ;D

SAM


----------



## ksouers (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations Stew!

Now, do your grandfatherly duty get to work spoiling that little curtain climber!  ;D


----------



## rake60 (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations to all Stew!

I have 3 granddaughters and 2 grandsons to date.
They are a joy to have around, but some days they 
show me just how old I'm getting. 

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations to all involved, Stew! 

My own daughter is 30, and no grand kids yet. 
I think they aren't practicing enough.

Dean


----------



## tel (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmmm ... wot's the collective noun for a bunch of granddaddies?


----------



## mklotz (Mar 11, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ... wot's the collective noun for a bunch of granddaddies?



An 'annoyance' of grandfathers, perhaps.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations Stew. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for your good wishes and congratulation Guys

Just back from having my first cuddle with the little fella, ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Bin grinning all day better than getting an engine running

I wonder if he will be old enough for a train set next Christmas :big: :big: :big: :big:

Stew


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks again chaps

By request

Her's the little fella 12 hrs old. Haaaaaaaaaaa  :big: :big: :big: :big:







He's got more hair than his grandad

Stew


----------



## BigBore (Mar 14, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin' about! 8)

Ed


----------



## Bluechip (Mar 14, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ... wot's the collective noun for a bunch of granddaddies?



According to my mate's 18 yr daughter .. a

'Fossil Collection' ?

And belated congratulatios to Stew and family ;D

Dave BC


----------



## tel (Mar 14, 2010)

Onya Stew - looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Guys

Started to plan his Christmass present Its a toss up between LBSC steam crane or one of Tubal Cains osilators.

Thanks again

Stew


----------

